
Chalain: Editor Wars: Revenge of the... oh, whatever. - raju
http://chalain.livejournal.com/74234.html
======
hernan7
Does anybody still care about the editor wars?

Personally, I use vi, but would like to also learn Emacs at some point. I
don't see why you can't use both (there is this "Viper" vi emulation for
Emacs, but last time I tried it, it was a little slow).

When working on vim/Windows, I noticed that I rely on the Unix tools for some
editing tasks (I run the "fmt" command a lot, for example). I guess this isn't
the case with Emacs?

~~~
astine
It's not as big a deal anymore, but people still have the discussion. I know
that I got involved in one not long ago.

As a Vim guy who went and learned Emacs, the best advice I can give you is to
try to use vimpulse.el. It's an extension to Viper-Mode and does a really good
job of emulating Vim. I never would have gotten used to Emacs without it. It's
not slow in my experience but then, maybe you're just more sensitive to that
than I am.

And no, that would happen with Emacs. Emacs is more of an environment than an
editor per-se. You can almost use it as a replacement for bash; certainly as a
replacement for screen at any rate.

